# Acidified Copper Sulfate



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I was curious to know if anyone has used this product. Can it prevent canker? Would it be good to add to the water for the feral flock? Gets rid of external parasites when put in bathwater? It sounds like good stuff, but would like to know others opinion and if anyone has used or uses copper sulfate.

*Below are descriptions from different pij shopping sites.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Several claims on the use of this product. Some use it as a preventative for canker by regular use in the drinking water. 1/2 Teaspoon/Gallon of water twice a week. Also used in the bathwater, for getting rid of external parasites. 2 Heaping tablespoons for 3 to 5 gallons of bathwater
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dosage Treatment: 
CROP FUNGUS 
Administer 1/4 teaspoon per one gallon of drinking water for 3-5 days. 

BATH WATER 
Administer 2 teaspoons per 5 gallons of bath water. 

WHITE SPOTS 
Administer 1/4 teaspoon per one gallon of water for 3-5 days. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Acidified Copper Sulfate (Pg. 34) 
Feather rot is thought to be caused by a fungi which can be controlled with this product. Many report good results. One teaspoon per 5 gallons of bath water. One-third teaspoon to a gallon of drinking water for 5 days.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I had an interesting link on Accidified Copper Sulphate from the government
I believe of Israel or a department thereof. They advocated the use of this
as a canker treatment to avoid drug resistancy. I think I'd just as soon use
raw ACV as a preventative because it is without worry in terms of a possible
downside and also has probiotics in it as well as promoting the population of
probiotics in the birds' system. Good bacteria discourages the foothold that
other detrimental organisms need (an alkaline system) by creating/maintaining an acidic environment.

fp


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Do you still have that link by chance?
I agree with you with the ACV but still with the feral flock it gets crazy in my neighborhood. I put ACV in the ferals water everyday but I do get runs of canker, February was a nightmare. I end up then treating the feral water with a multi med that I can add to water. I was trying to find another alternative.
I could almost guarantee when we start hitting these triple digits (110 +) and then the monsoons this summer it's gonna happen again.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You know what? I'll look for that link and look for a link for Berrimax as well.
I know the Acidified Copper Sulphate is probably less expensive, but the Berrimax is safer, imo. Then you will have a choice for flock treating that
is outside of the 'zole sistahs'.

fp


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> You know what? I'll look for that link and look for a link for Berrimax as well.


Thank you, I'm not having much luck with my search yet. I guess they use it with turkeys and chickens for black disease. I have not found anything on side effects yet.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK, I couldn't find the original link to a newspaper article that discussed tests
that were done by I believe--if memory serves me well--a branch of the Israeli government. The article discussed using Acidified Copper Sulphate for treating Trichomoniasis in Chickens and Turkeys and that it was felt this was a good alternative to using medications in the Nitroimidazole family because of concerns over drug resistancy. What I was able to find was this link that clearly shows that it is being used in Israel as a treatment for canker:

http://www.health.gov.il/units/pharmacy/trufot/PerutTrufa.asp?Reg_Number=076+75+91613+00&safa=

Now, here is the MSDS on Acidified Copper Sulphate:

http://74.6.146.244/search/cache?ei...sulphate+health&d=GgfKR-rnOriL&icp=1&.intl=us


Regarding Berrimax, it is an herbal product put out by Sinornis Pharma Ltd,
this product and Citromed are still available but I'm not sure as to the 
status on the other products that were originally being offered. Dr. Nils Reither still backs these products, and is one of the contributing avian vets at Pigeonnetwork.com.

Berrimax is considered an herbal cure for Trichomoniasis, here is a link to an
article written by Dr. Reither:

http://www.mamut.com/homepages/Norway/3/17/birdmedicine/subdet1.htm

If you scroll down to the bottom of the page, you will notice a link to the
email address for Dr. Reither. This is the only way that I know of to purchase this herbal medication at this point in time. There doesn't seem to be any
distributor here in this country currently. There are other links for Citromed if you google it.

The fellow that I was in communication w/that was distributing these products here felt that Grapefruit Seed Extract was a good substitute for Citromed, and to tell you the truth, I would think that the herbal product from Gem called Trikanox would be a good substitute for Berimax. Jedd's carries this item although it is not advertised on line but is in the paper catalogue or at least this was the case a few months ago so you'd have to place your order for it over the phone. Here is a link to Everything for Pets that does have a product description:

http://www.everythingforpets.com/gem_trikanox.pet/use.id.5.item_id.413.dept.134

So, if living in the US, though difficult to get the Sinornis Pharma products, there are similar products which are in the same niche and without the distribution problems.

fp


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Well the material safety data sheet got me a little freaked out.  

Then again I think with alot of the stuff we use you would take precautions on not getting it in your eyes or breathing in the dust.

The Israel link really did not say anything about the results or side effects.

I will check out Trikanox I do have the catalogue.

I found only 5 threads on this site on Acidified Copper Sulfate.

Thank you for the info I find it very interesting.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I located this, the first 2 may be the same article.



http://poultrymed.com/files/mycotostrich.html

http://poultrymed.com/files/GIost.html
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/view_question.php?id=760

Copper Sulfate: Ingredient used in algaecides and fungicides. Also called bluestone, it has been used to control root growth in sewer pipes and storm drains. Also used for algae control in ponds. This product has been banned in some states for use in water and should be banned everywhere. It’s overuse causes severe toxicity. At best, it only offers a short term control of pond algae. It is used in highly diluted concentrations on plants for control of black spots on roses. Bonide has a 7% copper sulfate product that is useful on roses. The rest of the product is talc and diatomaceous earth. We do not recommend the use of this product.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I did find Trikanox (Echinacea,Garlic and Berberine) in the Jedds magazine. 

I also noticed the Grapefruit Seed Extract, Natural antimicrobial shown to inactivate viruses,yeasts,fungi, parasites and worms as well as bacteria.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK, from the first link:

http://poultrymed.com/files/mycotostrich.html

*Candidiasis:*

"Acidified copper sulfate (Abic, Israel) in the water at a dose 
ate of 0.5 gr/Liter for a period of 
5-7 days has been used with good results, forced drinking 
and feeding may be necessary in affected chicks."

From the second link:

http://poultrymed.com/files/GIost.html

*Fungal diseases:*

"Acidified copper sulfate (Abic, Israel) in the water at a 
dose rate of 0.5 gr/Liter for a period of 
5-7 days has been used with good results, forced drinking and 
feeding may be necessary in affected chicks."

So the first two links are talking about essentially the same product, 
now as for the one in the third link that is dealing w/the garden variety, it may be 
related but w/out specifically being the same product meant for 
consumption or w/the ability/approval 
to take internally. Probably not intended for consumption. 
None the less, it seems that there are other products that
seem safer for the bird w/out needing to resort to 
Acidified Copper Sulphate.
I was interested in this product a few years back but just feel 
that there are other bathing and herbal products that will 
accomplish the same and I
guess I'm frankly not as comfortable w/this product as some of 
the others that are available.

fp


----------

